# Datum der eMail "fälschen"



## WEBi (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

kann man eine Mail zB um 18:00 Uhr senden, diese jedoch mit einer anderen Zeit zB 16:00 Uhr fälschen?

```
$Header  = "MIME-Version: 1.0\n";
		$Header .= "Content-type: text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1\n";
		$Header .= "X-Priority: 3\n";
		$Header .= "X-MSMail-Priority: Normal\n";
		$Header .= "X-Mailer: php\n";
    	$Header .= "From: xxx.at <noreply@xxx.at>\r\n";
		$Header .= "Date: Sat, 24 12 2005 18:00:00 +0000\n";
   		$Header .= "Message-ID: <Sat, 24 12 2005 18:00:00 +0000 noreplay@xxx.at>\n";
    	$Header .= "Date: Sat, 24 12 2005 18:00:00 +0000\r\n";
```
das geht jedoch leider nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Dezember 2005)

Welchen Sinn soll das bitte haben?
Hast Du vergessen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eine Mail zu senden? 

Ausserdem ist die Message-ID eine eindeutige ID mit der der Mail-Server arbeitet. Fuer das Datum sollte es ein anderes Feld geben.


----------



## dwex (26. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du Zugriff auf den POP/SMTP-Server hast dann könntest du das Systemdatum der Maschine zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt setzen.

Jedoch gibt es mind. 3 (bzw. evtl. mehr) verschiedene Zeiten/Datum in einer empfangenen Mail.
1. Das Sendedatum mit Zeit mit Zeit auf deinem Mailserver
2. Das Empfangsdatum mit Zeit auf dem Mail-Server des Empfängers
3. Das Empfangsdatum mit Zeit auf dem Rechner des Empfängers

Wenn nun die Zeitdifferenz von 1 zu 2 mehr als ein paar Sekunden ist (vielleicht auch ein paar Minuten) wird dir wohl keiner mehr glauben, dass du die Mail ein paar Stunden (oder Tage) vorher abgesendet hast.
Beweiskraft hat nicht mal eine ordnungsgemäß abgesendete Mail mit Rückmeldung des empfangenden Mailservers. Zumindest war es bei mir so. (An alle Schlaumeier - das ist KEINE Rechtsberatung).

So ich denke ich habe alles geschrieben.


----------

